# December Honey Harvest



## BeeAnonymous (Aug 27, 2007)

:shhhh: I just have to brag about my December honey harvest. I was inspecting to make sure there were enough stores for winter. 

I was shocked to find six full medium frames in a supper that I had place for storage on my good hive back in September. This hive already has a full supper. I gave a few frames of honey to my new hives, and I took the excess. 










13 -9 ounce jars
1 - 16 ounce jars
And the tupper ware has 2 1/2 cups to try my own home honey bake ham


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Florida Folk.....jeeeze...


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Guess that Orange Blossom Honey will be coming in soon! Congrats on your honey harvest. It is 13 degrees here tonight....burrrr!


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

We were slop feeding candy cane syrup in December one year and had a hobbist stop by the farm and mention that his hives had been making some really funny colored honey. His bees were helping themselves to our feed and making blue and red honey. I hope this didn't happen to you. lol


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

That looks to me like a very nice December harvest you got there :lookout:


----------

